

Killermatch Tech Talk: Native, Responsive, Cordova or React Native? - Kjeldahl
http://www.killermatch.com/blog/20150518-killermatch-techtalk.html

======
Kjeldahl
Author of article here. This is a link to a blog post about the technologies
used in Killermatch
([http://www.killermatch.com/?cid=hn](http://www.killermatch.com/?cid=hn)), a
racket sports match diary and details which technologies were used, and why. I
know many startups are struggling with similar questions, so maybe there is
something to be learned. I'll try to answer whatever questions I get here as
well.

